# Please convince me



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Not to buy a 2020 Acadia.....
I get gms price
Incentives are nice...


Help!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not to buy a 2020 Acadia.....
> I get gms price
> Incentives are nice...
> 
> Help!!!!!!


New vehicles lose 30% when you drive it off the lot. I purchased a $60k 2018 Suburban Premier last March for 42k.
Still looks and runs like new.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not to buy a 2020 Acadia.....
> I get gms price
> Incentives are nice...
> 
> Help!!!!!!


You will literally loose money the day you sign the papers for the loan... And continue to loose money as the devaluation per mile is more than what you would be paid per mile. At least until you run the value to zero and then you will make more than you loose on it... Until you have to replace the engine.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Their feul pumps are a huge issue with GM vehicles. 
My buddies Vette with less than 800 miles on it shit the bed at 150 miles from a bad feul pump. 
It's back at the dealer again for the same thing. 
He's trying to enact the lemon law. 
I would stay away.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You will literally loose money the day you sign the papers for the loan... And continue to loose money as the devaluation per mile is more than what you would be paid per mile. At least until you run the value to zero and then you will make more than you loose on it... Until you have to replace the engine.


I can get it for 24k


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

See what I mean.

2 Recallsfor 2018 *GMC ACADIA*
The high pressure *fuel pump* may detach from its mounting flange, possibly resulting in the *pump* damaging the high pressure *fuel* line. *GM will* notify owners, and dealers *will* replace the high pressure *fuel pump*, and high pressure *fuel* pipe, free of charge. The *recall* began July 2, 2018


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You will literally loose money the day you sign the papers for the loan... And continue to loose money as the devaluation per mile is more than what you would be paid per mile. At least until you run the value to zero and then you will make more than you loose on it... Until you have to replace the engine.


Loan!... what loan?

If you need a loan do what Wolfgang Faust suggests

Given my experience with Ford products I'd buy a well used Ford Expedition


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I can get it for 24k


And? 
That changes exactly **** all of what I said.

In fact it makes it worse. 
Buy a used vehicle for less than 3500.00 and work an extra 20 hours a week till you pay it off... Assuming you can't just cash pay it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not to buy a 2020 Acadia.....
> I get gms price
> Incentives are nice...
> 
> Help!!!!!!


With Uber moving to "Premier", check that Acadia qualifies for higher platforms. Acadia/Enclave were both cars we almost went with, but went mini-van route. Here in SLC those cars no longer qualify on any higher platforms (once select goes away this summer).

It still qualifies for Lyft Lux it looks like.

But your looking at X/XL on Uber now with that vehicle . And Comfort if "newer".

If higher platforms aren't important, I don't think I would ever buy a new car again.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> With Uber moving to "Premier", check that Acadia qualifies for higher platforms. Acadia/Enclave were both cars we almost went with, but went mini-van route. Here in SLC those cars no longer qualify on any higher platforms (once select goes away this summer).
> 
> It still qualifies for Lyft Lux it looks like.
> 
> ...


My problem is that if I buy used its literally more expensive


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nice ride. Do NOT listen to people who chime in about depreciation. IF this is also your personal vehicle, go for it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> nice ride. Do NOT listen to people who chime in about depreciation. IF this is also your personal vehicle, go for it.


It would be


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not to buy a 2020 Acadia.....
> I get gms price
> Incentives are nice...
> 
> Help!!!!!!


What? Are you kidding me?

You should buy two! One for daily driving and one for back-up. Take on the highest amount of debt possible just as the economy is grinding to a halt.

No risk whatsoever. If it's at all possible, use a home equity line to make the purchase so you've put your family dwelling on the line too.

Oh no, wait, wait. Better yet, borrow against your 401k. Nobody ever regretted that!

Just make sure you get the largest engine option possible. MPG's over 20 are for Pu$$ies.










[Did I convince you?]


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Just make sure they have some the fuel pump recall that's currently on it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not to buy a 2020 Acadia.....
> I get gms price
> Incentives are nice...
> 
> Help!!!!!!


You owe it to yourself to do your own research.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not to buy a 2020 Acadia.....
> I get gms price
> Incentives are nice...
> 
> Help!!!!!!


Buy it !

The Auto Industry NEEDS YOU !

THE ECONOMY NEEDS YOU !

AMERICA NEEDS YOU !



IR12 said:


> You owe it to yourself to do your own research.


Fixed it !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't care what price you get.... If you plan on Anting in it you've lost your damn mind.... By the time you pay the note,Insurance,and gas you'll be working half the month plus just to break even.. and I'm not even counting the loss of value to wear and tear and milage.... And with the way the market is right now... You'll probably barely break even each month...
NO, NO, NO.... Everything about this resounds BAD IDEA...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> I don't care what price you get.... If you plan on Anting in it you've lost your damn mind.... By the time you pay the note,Insurance,and gas you'll be working half the month plus just to break even.. and I'm not even counting the loss of value to wear and tear and milage.... And with the way the market is right now... You'll probably barely break even each month...
> NO, NO, NO.... Everything about this resounds BAD IDEA...
> 
> View attachment 433001


Dont Listen to Him !

Get the BIGGEST ENGINE !

GAS IS CHEAP RIGHT NOW !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Dont Listen to Him !
> 
> Get the BIGGEST ENGINE !
> 
> GAS IS CHEAP RIGHT NOW !


Yeah he's full of shyt and has no clue what he's talking about.... Get the DENALI edition.... That way you can exceed $800+ a month note! If anyone can make it work it's YOU!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Yeah he's full of shyt and has no clue what he's talking about.... Get the DENALI edition.... That way you can exceed $800+ a month note! If anyone can make it work it's YOU!!


Leather interrior ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Leather interrior ?


If you don't get COACH leather with wood trim... You don't have a hair on you're ass...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Yeah he's full of shyt and has no clue what he's talking about.... Get the DENALI edition.... That way you can exceed $800+ a month note! If anyone can make it work it's YOU!!


XL DENALI !

40 cu. Ft. Luggage Room !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> XL DENALI !
> 
> 40 cu. Ft. Luggage Room !


Denali is an anagram of denial.

Coincidence?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This is like the morbidly obese guy saying, "hey everyone, watch me eat this ten pound steak!"

Reality is that the fat guy sits at home and eats all by himself.

As should you if you buy that Acadia.

Only people that encourage you are ones who want you to die of a coronary.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I get a disability check from the va that covers the payment.... so that's not a concern


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not to buy a 2020 Acadia.....
> I get gms price
> Incentives are nice...
> 
> Help!!!!!!


Nearly all are saying a recession is imminent due to Covid 19. Don't be the dumbass that gets hung with a new car note or mortgage at the very start of a recession.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

If you want it buy it especially with GM pricing. I road in one last fall on Golf trip very nice ride. I bought GM on sale yesterday. Not sure what my next vehicle but qualify for Ford and Honda pricing.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nearly all are saying a recession is imminent due to Covid 19. Don't be the dumbass that gets hung with a new car note or mortgage at the very start of a recession.


I'll get the disability regardless.....I don't think my full time will be laying off


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'll get the disability regardless.....I don't think my full time will be laying off


It still won't hurt to see how everything pans out over the next few weeks.

Also if a recession does come the dealership will throw out it's best deals just to stay afloat.

People that lose their jobs with more car than they can afford will be selling plus many will just want someone to take over note.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It still won't hurt to see how everything pans out over the next few weeks.
> 
> Also if a recession does come the dealership will throw out it's best deals just to stay afloat.
> 
> People that lose their jobs with more car than they can afford will be selling plus many will just want someone to take over note.


True....I work arguably three jobs....


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> True....I work arguably three jobs....


Well... if I were you, and I'm sure I'll get backlash for saying it... just get whatever car is going to make you happy


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> You don't have a hair on you're ass...


You make that sound like a bad thing. ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Well... if I were you, and I'm sure I'll get backlash for saying it... just get whatever car is going to make you happy


 I agree... life's too short trying to appease others.



TemptingFate said:


> You make that sound like a bad thing. ?


Smooth buns, in a car accident you slide right out of the seat, through the seatbelt, directly out the windshield. Smooth buns &#128514;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> If you don't get COACH leather with wood trim... You don't have a hair on you're ass...


Gotta up your game, Dog. Louis Vuitton interiors are the way to go nowadays.










Just imagine all the tips you'd get from that!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'll get the disability regardless.....I don't think my full time will be laying off





Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Gotta up your game, Dog. Louis Vuitton interiors are the way to go nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 433411
> 
> ...


Ole Ragedy roodie Pooh Gangsta....who you think you are MC Hammer.... You don't know jack about this Louie!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Ole Ragedy roodie Pooh Gangsta....who you think you are MC Hammer.... You don't know jack about this Louie!!!


According to my wife I speak fluent ebonics


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ole Ragedy roodie Pooh Gangsta....who you think you are MC Hammer.... You don't know jack about this Louie!!!


LMFAO. Bought that CD in '92. Played it in my 1985 Nissan Sentra "Hooptie". Good times, Man. Good times.



Juggalo9er said:


> According to my wife I speak fluent ebonics


Speaking Ebonics (and the Jive dialect in particular) is of critical importance for law enforcement.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LMFAO. Bought that CD in '92. Played it in my 1985 Nissan Sentra "Hooptie". Good times, Man. Good times.
> 
> 
> Speaking Ebonics (and the Jive dialect in particular) is of critical importance for law enforcement.


Der naw playin here cuz


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LMFAO. Bought that CD in '92. Played it in my 1985 Nissan Sentra "Hooptie". Good times, Man. Good times.
> 
> 
> Speaking Ebonics (and the Jive dialect in particular) is of critical importance for law enforcement.


Bahahaha that shyt was hilarious.....


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> My problem is that if I buy used its literally more expensive


Thank Obama's Cash for Clunkers gift to unions for taking away all of the used vehicles and shipping them overseas (where they are still spewing the CO2 we were told was being taken off the road), now a new car is cheaper than a used car. I tried to buy a used car in 2018, and it made no financial sense. I bought a new Subaru. Even with the employee discount I could not find a new GM car in my price range that I wanted to drive. New car loans are practically cost free with rates at or near zero. Borrow and pay back in the future when dollars are valued higher than today's dollar.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

0% 48 months
26k total cost
2020 Acadia


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> 0% 48 months
> 26k total cost
> 2020 Acadia


$541 a month before insurance( Have you even checked how much that will cost), gas, and wear and tear... I say Go for it.... Get the 150k mile warranty while your at it.

Don't care where your money to pay for it is coming from... This is a bad decision... But hey I'm not making it so good luck...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> $541 a month before insurance( Have you even checked how much that will cost), gas, and wear and tear... I say Go for it.... Get the 150k mile warranty while your at it.
> 
> Don't care where your money to pay for it is coming from... This is a bad decision... But hey I'm not making it so good luck...
> 
> View attachment 433436


I have literal cash to just buy it.... insurance would go up $21... yes I did think of it


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have literal cash to just buy it.... insurance would go up $21... yes I did think of it


Hell buy 2 then and don't bother with a warranty....


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Gotta up your game, Dog. Louis Vuitton interiors are the way to go nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 433411
> 
> ...


Also lots of room and comfort for the "service animals".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I get a disability check from the va that covers the payment.... so that's not a concern


Hell
You only live once.
If you want the Truck
I think you Deserve the Truck.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

wait until the 2021 Acadia's come out and then buy the 2020


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> wait until the 2021 Acadia's come out and then buy the 2020


Funny enough I did this with a 2017 fiesta( the wife likes them) in 2019

Paid 6849 for it brand new lol


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Prices will drop much further in the next few months, once people who can no longer leave their house to go to their non-essential classified jobs lose their jobs. There'll be a glut of used and new cars on the market and dealerships will be paying you to drive something out of the lot.

I saw Chevy taking 15k of the MSRP of the 2019 Suburbans to make way for the much improved 2020s with independent rear suspension and a ton more legroom for third row.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Gotta up your game, Dog. Louis Vuitton interiors are the way to go nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 433411
> 
> ...


That's Victor and Larry not Louis Vuitton


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Prices will drop much further in the next few months, once people who can no longer leave their house to go to their non-essential classified jobs lose their jobs. There'll be a glut of used and new cars on the market and dealerships will be paying you to drive something out of the lot.
> 
> I saw Chevy taking 15k of the MSRP of the 2019 Suburbans to make way for the much improved 2020s with independent rear suspension and a ton more legroom for third row.


I can't even get one to give me the actual gms price..... typical dealer games


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> My problem is that if I buy used its literally more expensive


I do not see a downside financially. You sell it and get back what you paid in the first wave. Buy new so you save money. Buy the Acadia because you will be in it for soooo much time. Love what you drive.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LADryver said:


> I do not see a downside financially. You sell it and get back what you paid in the first wave. Buy new so you save money. Buy the Acadia because you will be in it for soooo much time. Love what you drive.


Traverse is entering my thoughts honestly... only because of the standard v6


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Traverse is entering my thoughts honestly... only because of the standard v6


The stock market tends to lead the economy by a month or two. If that holds true in this case, those vehicles will be selling for 80 cents on the dollar in May.

Unless your current vehicle is dying on you and you need a replacement ASAP, I see no disadvantage in waiting.

Hell, you might even get a $1000 bailout check in a month and you can use that as part of your down-payment (although you'd be way better off paying cash.)


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The entire world is about to enter a global financial depression, and you wonder if you should take on a 26k debt...

Does it sounds smart when you read the above sentence out loud to yourself?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Two reasons:

Do not go into debt in this economic environment. You never know what's going to happen at this point. For all we know, RS could be banned tomorrow. 

Do not buy a GM vehicle for RS. You need something reliable and cost efficient. A GM is neither either of those. By all means, get one for occasional use or a daily driver but not for RS.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

SHalester said:


> nice ride. Do NOT listen to people who chime in about depreciation. IF this is also your personal vehicle, go for it.


That's what I did and bought a black Infiniti QX 80


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"*General Motors will draw down $16 billion in credit, suspends 2020 outlook"

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/24/gen...-billion-in-credit-suspends-2020-outlook.html*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bubsie said:


> "*General Motors will draw down $16 billion in credit, suspends 2020 outlook"
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/24/gen...-billion-in-credit-suspends-2020-outlook.html*


Hyundai MAKES CARS IN AMERICA !

BYE G.M. !


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Hyundai MAKES CARS IN AMERICA !
> 
> BYE G.M. !


You're reading this incorrectly.... it means they are trying to withdraw from being a captive lender


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> You're reading this incorrectly.... it means they are trying to withdraw from being a captive lender


It's nothing to do with their auto loan financing. It's like maxing out your credit card revolving accounts with cash advances.

"General Motors said Tuesday it is "aggressively pursuing austerity measures" and intends to draw down $16 billion from its revolving credit facilities."


----------

